# Tire grinding



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Do you guys grind ho tires with a hudy tire truer?do they have a ho one or do you use the 1/24 one?


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

Lucky Bob's sells a converted Hudy Tire Truer for HO.
It has smaller mandrels.

About 1/2 way down the page you'll find the tire truers

http://www.lucky-bobs-slot-cars.com/hudy-com-cutter.html


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Thank you Looks like you just need the arbor


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

If you already have a Hudy, all you need are the 2 mandrels/arbors.


----------

